# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 331

## elizabeth

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 331 for the week August 19 - 25, 2013.

*Links to UWN*
 Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue331 
*In This Issue*

Ubuntu Edge crowdfunding drive has missed its targetUbuntu Developer Summit August 27-29thUbuntu 12.04.3 LTS releasedWelcome New Members and DevelopersUbuntu StatsI am speaking at the Ohio LinuxFest!Want to apply for Ubuntu Membership?New Local communities health check processUbuntu Cloud NewsTony Whitmore: Video killed the radio star(s)Nicholas Skaggs: Automated Testing in ubuntuKubuntu: Plasma Mediacentre 1.1Jono Bacon: Ubuntu In a Nutshell Series, App Upload Process & The Ubuntu SDK and Developer StoryJames Page: OpenvSwitch for Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTSCanonical Design Team: Music app: focus on the contentPasi Lallinaho: Xubuntu team: No Mir for 13.10James Hunt: Upstart 1.10 releasedUbuntu Women: Ubuntu Women Scavenger HuntCanonical showcasing Cloud and Desktop solutions at Dell Solutions Summit, Beijing, ChinaUbuntu devs to get 15-min code review, full SDK love - CanonicalHow Windows, OS X, and Ubuntu are slowly turning your PC into a smartphoneIn The BlogosphereUbuntu Ohio - Burning Circle: Burning Circle Episode 127Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S06E26 - Raging UbuntuWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security for 10.04, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04And much more!

*General Community News*

*Ubuntu Edge crowdfunding drive has missed its target*

The 30-day crowdfunding campaign to raise $32 million for the Ubuntu Edge smartphone has failed to reach its target, and this has led to another series of posts from news sites and blogs alike. The following are a sampling collected by our editors:

Ubuntu Edge thank you - http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-edge-thank-you/Jono Bacon: Onwards and Upwards - http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/22/...and-upwards-2/Ubuntu Edge crowdfunding drive misses target - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23793457Ubuntu Edge: founder says failure isn't the end of the dream - http://www.theguardian.com/technolog...lure-canonicalUbuntu Edge Campaign Ends, Fails to Reach $32m Target - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/u...l-wont-be-madeUbuntu Edge fails to reach $32,000,000, yet proves itself a massive success - http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-edge-f...assive-successUbuntu Edge: A grand experiment for the future of computing does not constitute a failure - http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-edge-a-g...re-7000019762/The failed Ubuntu Edge: when a good idea just isn't enough - http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/22/tech...ing/index.htmlUbuntu Edge Falls Short of Goal - http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/08/...short-of-goal/Ubuntu smartphone axed after crowdfunding drive fails - http://www.cnbc.com/id/100979890Ubuntu Edge is dead, long live Ubuntu phones - http://arstechnica.com/information-t...ubuntu-phones/

*Ubuntu Developer Summit August 27-29th*

The next mid-cycle virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit is scheduled for August 27-29th from 2pm-8pm UTC!

Check out the details, participation information, and schedule at: http://uds.ubuntu.com/

*Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS released*

"The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce the release of Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (Long-Term Support) for its Desktop, Server, Cloud, and Core products, as well as other flavors of Ubuntu with long-term support."

Release details, including links to changes and instructions for updating at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/000175.html

*Welcome New Members and Developers*

Results for the 12:00 UTC Membership Board meeting for August 21st, 2013 are as follows:

Michael Zanetti (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mzanetti | https://launchpad.net/~mzanetti)Chit Ko Ko Win (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChitKoKoWin | https://launchpad.net/~saintjohn769)

C de-Avillez of the membership board writes: "mzanetti is a developer at Canonical, and is very active on the Touch environment; saintjohn769 is a member of the never-ceasing-to-amaze-me Myanmar LoCo, and is very active on spreading knowledge about Ubuntu and free software"

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/001853.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (105783) +209 over last weekCritical (89) +3 over last weekUnconfirmed (51844) +131 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Ask Ubuntu Top 5 Questions this week*

==== Most Active Questions ====

Getting Boot Error When Booting 13.04 live ISO http://askubuntu.com/questions/33725...13-04-live-isoDoes Ubuntu log the IP address assigned by my ISP? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33702...gned-by-my-ispHow can I install nbconvert? http://askubuntu.com/questions/23795...tall-nbconvertHow to install a gcc specific version on Ubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/15381...sion-on-ubuntucron.daily jobs not running http://askubuntu.com/questions/33720...bs-not-running

==== Top Voted New Questions ====

How to add dependency after submitting a proprietary app to USC? http://askubuntu.com/questions/334403/Which one is better: using ; or && to execute multiple commands in one line? http://askubuntu.com/questions/334994/ubuntu a vs osx a? http://askubuntu.com/questions/335712/Black screen during boot after TTY1 login http://askubuntu.com/questions/335546/How to install an init.d script in ubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/335242/

People contributing the best questions and answers this week: Mitch (http://askubuntu.com/users/59676/mitch), rajagenupula (http://askubuntu.com/users/33833/rajagenupula), fossfreedom (http://askubuntu.com/users/14356/fossfreedom), Andrea Corbellini (http://askubuntu.com/users/2979/andrea-corbellini) and Radu Radeanu (http://askubuntu.com/users/147044/radu-rdeanu)

Ask (and answer!) your own questions at http://askubuntu.com

*LoCo News*

*I am speaking at the Ohio LinuxFest!*

Jorge O. Castro writes that he has been fortunate enough to be selected as a speaker for the Ohio LinuxFest 2013. Jorge tells us about the talks he'll be giving and provides links to the daily schedules.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/08/2...hio-linuxfest/

*Want to apply for Ubuntu Membership?*

Arizona LoCo member scott_ev reaches out to the Arizona LoCo community to help guide users through the membership process.

http://azloco.com/scott_ev

*New Local communities health check process*

Bhavani Shankar writes on the LoCo Council blog about some changes around how team approvals are handled. "Every team shall be known as a LoCo team, teams that were previously known as an "Approved LoCo team" shall be known as a "Verified LoCo team". New teams shall be a LoCo team, teams do not have to be verified.  The term _Verified_ means that a Launchpad team has been created, the team name conforms to the correct naming standard, and the team contact has signed the Code of Conduct."

http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/0...s-healthcheck/

*Ubuntu Cloud News*

*Juju now available in Homebrew*

Jorge O. Castro advises that thanks to Rodrigo Chacon, OSX users can now install Juju via Homebrew. Jorge also briefly explains what Juju is, reminds us of the Juju Charm Championship, and provides several links to help new users get started.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/08/1...e-in-homebrew/

*Juju Charm Ecosystem Status for 21 August*

Jorge O. Castro reports on the latest Juju ecosystem updates which includes the current status of the Docs and the current status of the teams members' goals.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/08/2...for-21-august/

*Getting started with the Juju Local/LXC provider*

Jorge O. Castro writes that "one of the coolest things" that Juju does is deploy instances on a laptop via LXC containers using the same cloud image used in Amazon, HP Cloud, Azure, or any other cloud--but configured so that a production environment can be mirrored. Jorge links to video of a charm school tutorial on how to use the local provider.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/08/2...-lxc-provider/

*The Planet*

*Tony Whitmore: Video killed the radio star(s)*

Tony Whitmore recounts that something different was tried during the last Ubuntu Podcast recording session by providing a live video stream. Tony describes how the team used Google Hangouts to make the broadcast and provides a link to their first video.

http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2013/...-stream-video/

*Nicholas Skaggs: Automated Testing in ubuntu*

Nicholas Skaggs writes about automated testing in Ubuntu and takes a look at "The Why", "The How", "The Results" and "The Next Steps" in turn. Nicholas appeals for help and reminds us that "your contributions (automated or manual) help make ubuntu better for us all!"

http://www.theorangenotebook.com/201...in-ubuntu.html

*Kubuntu: Plasma Mediacentre 1.1*

The Kubuntu team announce the availability of Plasma Mediacentre 1.1 and advise the Kubuntu releases for which it is available, where bugs should be reported, and how to install the software.

http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-mediacentre-1.1

*Jono Bacon: Ubuntu In a Nutshell Series, App Upload Process & The Ubuntu SDK and Developer Story*

Jono Bacon kicks off a series of articles summarizing the work currently being done in Ubuntu which includes rebuilding much of the core foundations to make the convergence platform and cloud orchestration story more successful. Jono presents the first two articles explaining how developers get their apps into Ubuntu and how developers write apps in the first place.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/21/...tshell-series/

http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/21/...pload-process/

http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/22/...veloper-story/

*James Page: OpenvSwitch for Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS*

James Page writes that it has been challenging to support he OpenvSwitch datapath kernel module packages on Ubuntu 12.04 whilst ensuring compatibility with the hardware enablement kernels being pushed out for each point release. James advises that specific packages will be provided for the Raring HWE kernel and the required action those wishing to switch need to take.

http://javacruft.wordpress.com/2013/...u-12-04-3-lts/

*Canonical Design Team: Music app: focus on the content*

Lisette Slegers writes that music apps allowing users to switch between a player and a queue mode can be quite complex and that a challenge unique for the Ubuntu phone is keeping the play controls easily accessible while maintaining focus on the content. Lisette takes a detailed look at moving between the player, the queue and the library, and provides screenshots to illustrate the current screen layouts.

http://design.canonical.com/2013/08/...n-the-content/

*Pasi Lallinaho: Xubuntu team: No Mir for 13.10*

The Xubuntu team announces that Xubuntu 13.10 will not have XMir installed by default. They thank the Mir developers for helping with their problems and everybody who tested XMir with Xubuntu. Included in this announcement is a link to the full logs and the minutes from the community meeting at which the decision was made.

http://open.knome.fi/2013/08/22/xubu...mir-for-13-10/

*James Hunt: Upstart 1.10 released*

James Hunt lists the "goodness in this release" of Upstart 1.10 and adds that the Upstart Cookbook has been updated.

http://ifdeflinux.blogspot.com/2013/...-released.html

*Ubuntu Women: Ubuntu Women Scavenger Hunt*

Elizabeth Krumbach Joseph writes that the Ubuntu Women Project has announced it has put together an online scavenger hunt to highlight facts about women in technology and help encourage the learning of interesting trivia about Ubuntu! She shows us the prizes and the rules, as well as provides links to the online submission form.

http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/08...cavenger-hunt/

*Canonical News*

*Canonical showcasing Cloud and Desktop solutions at Dell Solutions Summit, Beijing, China*

Anthony Beckley announces that Canonical is sponsoring and exhibiting at the forthcoming Dell Solutions Summit, August 27-29th, 2013 in Beijing, China and that their Director of Cloud Alliances for APAC will be speaking at the summit about Canonical's commitment to the Chinese market. Anthony also makes reference to UbuntuKylin which will be demonstrated on Dell desktops.

http://blog.canonical.com/2013/08/23...beijing-china/

*In The Press*

*Ubuntu devs to get 15-min code review, full SDK love - Canonical*

Gavin Clarke of The Register writes that changes in Ubuntu will speed up the process of building apps and getting them approved for Software Center as future versions of Ubuntu will feature "click packages" which is a means of automatically wrapping up a project's code simply by pressing a button available inside the Ubuntu SDK. Gavin also makes reference to reviews taking less than 15 minutes, down from "multi-day" code reviews.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08...es_sandboxing/

*How Windows, OS X, and Ubuntu are slowly turning your PC into a smartphone*

Brad Chacos of PCWorld looks at the GUIs of Windows 8, OSX, and Ubuntu, and examines how mobile elements are creeping into each one as people yearn for consistency. Brad concludes "Who knows? Microsoft and Apple might even wind up where Ubuntu is trying (and failing) to go today."

http://www.pcworld.com/article/20470...martphone.html

*In The Blogosphere*

*Planning Begins For Next Week's Ubuntu vUDS Summit*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix writes that the next Virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit is taking place online August 27th - 29th. Michael links to the Launchpad site for those curious about what's set to take place. He adds that from the server perspective, this vUDS sounds like a re-hash of information that was previously just discussed internally at Canonical and that "Very little (if any), new work should come from this."

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTQ0MDI

*18 New Wallpapers Chosen for Ubuntu 13.10*

Joey-Elijah Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! reveals the 18 images that have been selected to ship by default in this October's release of Ubuntu.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/u...apers-revealed

*Ubuntu converged's Ubuntu System Settings received new interesting additions*

razvi of iloveubuntu explains that "Ubuntu System Settings is the next-generation system-settings application built from its very beginning with Ubuntu converged in mind" and provides a number of screenshots to highlight the increased functionality that has been added on a constant basis.

http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-conver...ting-additions

*Linux-powered quadrocoptor has three cameras*

Eric Brown of LinuxGizmos.com writes that Pleiades is over a third of the way to its Kickstarter goal for funding a hackable Linux quadrocopter that starts at $520 which uses three different cameras and a host of sensors to help it navigate. Eric takes a detailed look at the specifications and informs us that the operating system is "Ubuntu Linux with ROS".

http://linuxgizmos.com/linux-powered...three-cameras/

*Featured Audio and Video*

*Ubuntu Ohio - Burning Circle: Burning Circle Episode 127*

"This edition is a general round-up that also talks about the presenter's experience attempting a fresh install of the Saucy Salamander alpha from Xubuntu."

http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/162

*Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S06E26 - Raging Ubuntu*

They're back with the twenty-sixth episode of Season Six of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team! Alan Pope, Mark Johnson, Tony Whitmore, and (sort of) Laura Cowen are back in Studio A with carrot cake, tea, and an interview. You can also watch the video on Youtube!

In this week's show:-

An interview with Zane Swafford about what happened when he sold an application through the Ubuntu Software Centre.Some Command Line Lurve: uprecordsA chat about trying bitmessage and torchat, buying an Arduino starter kit, and climbing a mountain in Malawi for charity (please sponsor!).Some marvellous feedback, including finding out about the Julian Day

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2013/08...raging-ubuntu/

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Kernel Team - August 20, 2013 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2013-08-20Security Team - August 19, 2013 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/20130819Server Team - August 20, 2013 -  http://www.ubuntuserver.org/?p=994

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

For upcoming meetings and events please visit the calendars at fridge.ubuntu.com: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/

*Updates and Security for 10.04, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04*

*Security Updates*

[USN-1929-1] Linux kernel vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002217.html[USN-1930-1] Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002218.html[USN-1931-1] Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002220.html[USN-1932-1] Linux kernel vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002221.html[USN-1933-1] Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002222.html[USN-1934-1] Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002219.html[USN-1935-1] Linux kernel vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002223.html[USN-1936-1] Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002224.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-51.53 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/013787.htmllinux 2.6.32-51.113 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/013788.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.51.58 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/013789.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.32.51.43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/013790.html

End of Life - April 2015 (Server)

*Ubuntu 12.04 Updates*

livecd-rootfs 2.65.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020115.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-52.40 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020116.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-52.40 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020119.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.52.62 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020117.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.52.62 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020118.htmllinux 3.2.0-52.78 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020120.htmllinux 3.2.0-52.78 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020121.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1623.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020122.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1623.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020123.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.2.0.52.41 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020124.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-52.54 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020125.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-52.54 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020126.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.2.0.52.41 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020127.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.2.0.1436.34 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020128.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.2.0.1436.34 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020129.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.2.0-1436.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020130.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.2.0-1436.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020131.htmllinux-signed-lts-quantal 3.5.0-39.60~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020132.htmllinux-signed-lts-quantal 3.5.0-39.60~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020133.htmllinux-meta-lts-quantal 3.5.0.39.45 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020134.htmllinux-meta-lts-quantal 3.5.0.39.45 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020135.htmllinux-lts-quantal 3.5.0-39.60~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020136.htmllinux-lts-quantal 3.5.0-39.60~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020137.htmllinux-lts-quantal_3.5.0-39.60~precise1_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020138.htmlnvidia-settings-319-updates 319.32-0ubuntu0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020139.htmlnvidia-graphics-drivers-319 319.32-0ubuntu0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020140.htmlnvidia-settings-319 319.32-0ubuntu0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020141.htmlnvidia-graphics-drivers-304-updates 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020142.htmlnvidia-graphics-drivers-304 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020143.htmlnvidia-graphics-drivers-319-updates 319.32-0ubuntu0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020144.htmlnvidia-settings-304-updates 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020145.htmlnvidia-settings-304 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020146.htmlfglrx-pxpress 0.3~hybrid0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020147.htmlnvidia-prime 0.3~hybrid0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020148.htmlfglrx-installer-experimental-13 2:13.101-0ubuntu0.0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020149.htmljockey 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020150.htmllinux-signed-lts-raring 3.8.0-29.42~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020151.htmllinux-signed-lts-raring 3.8.0-29.42~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020152.htmllinux-meta-lts-raring 3.8.0.29.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020153.htmllinux-meta-lts-raring 3.8.0.29.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020154.htmllinux-lts-raring 3.8.0-29.42~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020155.htmllinux-lts-raring 3.8.0-29.42~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020156.htmldebian-installer 20101020ubuntu136.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020157.htmllinux-lts-raring_3.8.0-29.42~precise1_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020158.htmlfglrx-installer-updates 2:12.104-0ubuntu0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020159.htmlnvidia-graphics-drivers-173-updates 173.14.37-0ubuntu0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020160.htmldosfstools 3.0.12-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020161.htmlpartman-basicfilesystems 71ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020162.htmlpartman-efi 25ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020163.htmlbase-files 6.5ubuntu6.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020164.htmlopenvswitch-lts-raring 1.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020165.htmlltsp 5.3.7-0ubuntu2.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020166.htmlltsp 5.3.7-0ubuntu2.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020167.htmlintel-microcode 0.20130808-p-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020168.htmlintel-microcode 0.20130808-p-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020169.htmlpython-dns 2.3.6-1.12.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020170.htmllinux 3.2.0-53.81 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020171.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-53.41 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020172.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.53.63 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020173.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1624.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020174.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.2.0.1624.30 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020175.htmllinux-lts-quantal 3.5.0-40.62~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020176.htmllinux-lts-raring 3.8.0-30.44~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020177.htmllinux-lts-raring_3.8.0-30.44~precise1_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020178.htmllinux-lts-quantal_3.5.0-40.62~precise1_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020179.htmllinux-meta-lts-quantal 3.5.0.40.46 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020181.htmllinux-meta-lts-raring 3.8.0.30.30 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020183.htmllinux-signed-lts-quantal 3.5.0-40.62~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020180.htmllinux-signed-lts-raring 3.8.0-30.44~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020182.htmlvmware-view-client 2.1.0-0ubuntu0.12.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020184.htmlvmware-view-client 2.1.0-0ubuntu0.12.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...st/020185.html

End of Life - April 2017

*Ubuntu 12.10 Updates*

linux-backports-modules-3.5.0 3.5.0-39.28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014276.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.5.0 3.5.0-39.28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014277.htmllinux-signed 3.5.0-39.60 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014278.htmllinux-signed 3.5.0-39.60 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014279.htmllinux-meta 3.5.0.39.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014281.htmllinux-meta 3.5.0.39.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014280.htmllinux 3.5.0-39.60 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014282.htmllinux 3.5.0-39.60 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014283.htmllinux_3.5.0-39.60_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014284.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.5.0.1620.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014285.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.5.0.1620.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014286.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.5.0-1620.28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014287.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.5.0-1620.28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014288.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.5.0.39.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014289.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.5.0.39.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014290.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.5.0-39.40 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014291.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.5.0-39.40 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014292.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.5.0.231.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014293.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.5.0.231.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014294.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-231.47 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014295.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-231.47 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014296.htmldosfstools 3.0.13-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014297.htmlpartman-basicfilesystems 74ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014298.htmlpartman-efi 25ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014299.htmlintel-microcode 0.20130808-q-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014300.htmlintel-microcode 0.20130808-q-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014301.htmllinux 3.5.0-40.62 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014302.htmllinux_3.5.0-40.62_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014303.htmllinux-signed 3.5.0-40.62 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014304.htmllinux-meta 3.5.0.40.56 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014305.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.5.0 3.5.0-40.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014306.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.5.0-1621.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014307.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.5.0.1621.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014308.htmlvmware-view-client 2.1.0-0ubuntu0.12.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014309.htmlvmware-view-client 2.1.0-0ubuntu0.12.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...st/014310.html

End of Life - April 2014

*Ubuntu 13.04 Updates*

python-eventlet 0.12.1-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011101.htmllibkscreen 1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011102.htmlkscreen 1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011103.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.5.0.231.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011104.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.5.0.231.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011105.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-231.47 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011106.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-231.47 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011107.htmllinux-signed 3.8.0-29.42 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011108.htmllinux-signed 3.8.0-29.42 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011109.htmllinux-meta 3.8.0.29.47 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011110.htmllinux-meta 3.8.0.29.47 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011111.htmllinux-meta-ppc 3.8.0.14.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011112.htmllinux-ppc 3.8.0-14.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011113.htmllinux-ppc 3.8.0-14.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011114.htmllinux-meta-ppc 3.8.0.14.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011115.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.8.0-29.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011116.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.8.0.29.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011117.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.8.0-29.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011118.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.8.0.29.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011119.htmllinux 3.8.0-29.42 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011120.htmllinux 3.8.0-29.42 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011121.htmllinux_3.8.0-29.42_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011122.htmllibgksu 2.0.13~pre1-6ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011123.htmlintel-microcode 1.20130808-r-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011124.htmlintel-microcode 1.20130808-r-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011125.htmllibdebian-installer 0.85ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011126.htmllinux 3.8.0-30.43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011127.htmllinux_3.8.0-30.43_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011128.htmllinux-meta 3.8.0.30.48 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011129.htmllinux-signed 3.8.0-30.43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011130.htmlcloud-init 0.7.2-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011131.htmlxfce4-session 4.10.0-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011132.htmlmaas 1.3+bzr1461+dfsg-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011133.htmllinux 3.8.0-30.44 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011134.htmllinux_3.8.0-30.44_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011135.htmllinux-signed 3.8.0-30.44 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011136.htmlvmware-view-client 2.1.0-0ubuntu0.13.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011137.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...st/011138.html

End of Life - January 2014

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Elizabeth Krumbach JosephPaul WhiteJim ConnettAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

